# Bleeding after taking Menopur - Advice please.



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi,

We started our first tx 19th of Jan and started the stimm drugs last night, a doesage of 225iu.  Everythings fine except I am bleeding quite heavy (and sorry for tmi but its very red?)  Really confused by this as was just at the end of af? Could someone please offer me some advice if possible.. thanks

Kelly xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Usually you would expect AF to occur during downreg and have stopped when you start stimms. Very occasionally bleeding can continue or happen during stimms. Hopefully it will settle soon      Speak to your clinic about it at your next scan if things haven't resolved by then.

Maz x


----------



## tulip1411 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you Maz, I feel tonnes better now... just couldnt find anything about bleeding while stimming!
 Will ring my clinic Monday, bleeding seems to be calming down a bit in last few hours


----------

